# Cold sore electronic light machine



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm currently on 2ww and think I may have a cold sore brewing. Do you know if it's safe to use an electronic light therapy cold sore machine during pregnancy? I've looked at the website for the machine (virulite) but the safety info doesn't specifically refer to use in pregnancy and I don't want to take any chances. 


Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is not my area of expertise having never seen one of these machines. I work in a hospital. On brief reading it seems it is localised light therapy, so I would not have thought it would have any effect elsewhere in the body, but of course I have no information to back this up. Can you check with the customer services department or with the pharmacist you bought it from?

My Dad swears by cold tea bags to get rid of coldsores if you want to avoid drug therapy. It is a traditional remedy and again I don't have scientific evidence to back it up, but worth a try.

Here is what the data sheet says for zovirax (aciclovir) cream in pregnancy.

''The use of Zovirax Cold Sore Cream should be considered only when the potential benefits outweigh the possibility of unknown risks however the systemic exposure to aciclovir from topical application of aciclovir cream is very low.''


----------

